# 4020 electrical help plezzzzz.



## txbovine (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks for all help. I bought a 67 model 4020 that i converted to 12v using john deeres kit . In there directions they us the exsisting wiring harness my wiring was all eat up so i ran new wires for alt. batts. and starter. So i ran the most basic of wiring. 2 12v batt. in parallel neg. ground , pos+s to starter thru a power cut off switch on one side starter sol. and alt . to the other . ran wires to key switch and push start switch. the problem i'm having is the tractor battery fully charged after an hour of use batterys don't has enuff juice to start tractor checked battery cables found no short any ideas. sorry for long winded text.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Kind of hard to follow what you have done so I have included a diagram of a basic 12volt system. Hope this is of some help to you. It does sound like you're not getting charge power back to your battery. Bye


----------



## txbovine (Nov 6, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks bulldog this will be helpful. I think i will check alt. for ground as well. thanks again.


----------

